# [INVALID] Network suddently stopped working

## Manu311

My main computer stopped connecting properly to the network today (after a cold restart).

Eth0 is still up and has it's ip - the route is correct. I just can't ping any network system but itself.

I changed the ethernet cable to another one which I'm using on my notebook - its working (the cable, not the problem).

The kernel is doing fine since a long time, so I have no clue what's causing this issue.

no log I found has any useful information.

lspci shows: 

```
00:14:0 Bridge: nVidiaCorporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
```

 uname -r shows: 2.6.38-gentoo-r7

I restarted forcedeth it seems to find everything, last line: 

```
eth0: link up
```

restarting /etc/init.d/net.eth0 or network doesn't help at all.

I have no clue where to search for the problem.

btw: ~x86

Oh and till yesterday I was pretty up2date (I only masked kernels > 2.6.3 :Cool: .Last edited by Manu311 on Sat Jul 09, 2011 2:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

are you using dhcp or fixed ip?

----------

## Manu311

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> are you using dhcp or fixed ip?

 

fixed ip - and since only 2 pcs are connected to the router (and there is no restriction in it) the ip should work (like it worked for years now).

----------

## DONAHUE

/etc/resolv.conf?

ping -c 2 8.8.8.8  ?

----------

## Manu311

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> /etc/resolv.conf?
> 
> ping -c 2 8.8.8.8  ?

 

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1

search 192.168.1.1
```

and I don't get why 8.8.8.8 should be a reachable ip (it's not)

----------

## DONAHUE

it's a google public dns server and should be reachable 

```
# ping -c 2 8.8.8.8 

PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=46.7 ms

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=46.2 ms
```

summary: you can ping your router but you can't ping through the router

if the laptop pings through now  but this machine does not I'd suspect a firewall or nat problem on the router.

----------

## Manu311

Where did I say I can ping my router?

I can't.

Oh and my laptop is indeed able to ping 8.8.8.8

----------

## DONAHUE

does 

```
ifconfig
```

 show eth0

does 

```
ls -l /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

 show  *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

 

----------

## Manu311

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> does 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig
> ```
> ...

 yes

edit:

before you ask me what ifconfig shows:

protokoll: ethernet

hwaddr: bl:ah:bl:ub:wh:at:ev:er

inet Addr: 192.168.1.103

BCast: 192.168.1.255

Mask: 255.255.255.0

and I'm to lazy to copy the rest. Oh maybe that could be usefull: "RX packets: alot; errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns:0 frame:0"Last edited by Manu311 on Fri Jul 08, 2011 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

got an eth1?

----------

## Manu311

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> got an eth1?

 nope

----------

## DONAHUE

change ip to 192.168.1.17 in /etc/conf.d/net then 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart 
```

entries in /etc/conf.d/net no longer look like ( "blah" ) but just like "blah" ?

----------

## Manu311

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> change ip to 192.168.1.17 in /etc/conf.d/net then 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart 
> ```
> ...

 my conf.d/net looked like:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.103 netmask ....." )
```

should I change that to:

```
config_eth= "192.168.1.103 netm......"
```

?

Changing to only .1.17 didn't fixed anything

EDIT: I changed it to without the (s didn't changed anything.

Btw I though this config file only changes ip adress and routes - why should that be fixed? It looks quite correct to me how it is - the problem must be somewhere else (I just have no clue where).

----------

## Manu311

I found something.

dmesg is now filled with some lines from forcedeth.

there are a lot of lines like:

forcedeth 0000:00:14:0: eth0: 3Bit 8Bit 8Bit 8Bitt // 3*8Bit // 3*8Bit

lines, after that:

```
Got tx_timeout. irq: 00000020

Ring at 30928000

Dumping tx registers
```

After that a few lines looking like I would say a tx registers dump.

After that again "Dumping tx ring" and the lines from the start go on.

those are repeating after a few time.

----------

## DONAHUE

Here nothing like that:

dmesg | grep -i forcedeth 

[    6.829122] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

[    6.829314] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    6.829319] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.353919] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:17:31:d9:a3:99

[    7.353925] forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

[    7.354164] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AMC1] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    7.354168] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.879478] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:17:31:d9:0d:00

[    7.879483] forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

(two nics here}

when you changed the ip and restarted the NIC did ifconfig change, ip? tx errors? rx errors?

have any friends who can loan a card or a usb dongle?

openrc required the new format,

----------

## Manu311

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Here nothing like that:
> 
> dmesg | grep -i forcedeth 
> 
> [    6.829122] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.
> ...

 

the ip changed when I restarted net.eth0, I know that what I posted isn't normal. I got no tx or rx errors and I don't know anyone with a networkcard which isn't integrated into the mainboard

----------

## DONAHUE

http://parkersamp.com/2011/05/help-gentoo-installed-openrc-and-net-eth0-wont-start/

----------

## Manu311

net.eth0 is in runlevel default

next:

eth0 is started at runlevel fine and is configured fine (since it doesn't work neither if I configure it per hand) /etc/init.d/net.eth0 (re)start per hand does NOT work

that issue is not related to my problem

openrc 0.8.3-r1 was last emerged on 29.06.2011 - the network worked until 08.07.2001, I shutdown and start my system every day - so it worked at least 8 times after that happened.

----------

## DONAHUE

dead nic seems the only fit

----------

## Manu311

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> dead nic seems the only fit

 looks like that's the cause ....

I booted a gentoo cd which isn't able to connect neither.

----------

## Manu311

I just did a cold restart and it worked again.

I'm marking this as invalid.

----------

## DONAHUE

Congratulations.

----------

